# Help a sister out. What's in your show kit?



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Grooming: show sheen, rubber bands, wet wipes or damp cloth (for horses face), hoof polish, dandy brush for right before you go into your class. Make sure to show seen the tail (get any dirt from arena out) brush off legs and wipe face (mainly and slobber from bit after warm up) 

You: stray hairs tucked away, your boots wiped down before entering class but after warm up. Don't forget a smile!

For a horse with socks and any big star or blaze use baking soda....have your parent or groom apply this while you are ON the horse as to not get any on you!

Hair spray for those braids! 
Good luck


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Klassic!

I guess I am lucky in somes ways that we are still a few years off ridden shows!


----------



## amateurhorsetrainer (Jan 19, 2012)

Klassic Superstar said:


> For a horse with socks and any big star or blaze use baking soda....
> Good luck


I had always used baby powder. Is there an advantage of baking soda...or is it just 6 of one, half dozen of another?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks like I missed your show, but I'm always packing the following things:

A clean pair of riding pants...I always manage to get mine dirty. 

Hair stuff, bobby pins, elastic bands, hair pieces, etc. I keep a mirror in my tack box and hang it on the trailer door so I can take a last peek before heading to my class. 

Fly spray is always in my trailer. Never want to be without that. 

Water, water and more water for my horse. I always end up parked a mile from the water source. 

Wipes...everything about horses seems to involve getting dirty.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm lucky I have a giant tack trunk that wheels into my trailer with me everywhere. The only things I add into it for shows are my braiding kit, some soft finishing brushes, white saddle pads and my bridle numbers. For me I make sure I have plenty of time to do my hair, usually I do it in the mornings. If its a big show I bring 2 of all my whites, and white polos for presentations.
For our stall I always bring my stall mats, Virkon, buckets and a stall guard along with cleaning stuff like a wheelbarrow and fork and broom. I also bring crossties to tie in the alley.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

For an in-hand class ...don't forget the show halter, nicely cleaned, your lead line and something crinkly like a peppermint candy wrapper you can hide in your hand to use to get your horse to put his ears forward when standing.


----------



## Summerize (Dec 5, 2011)

For the brush box/ human "Kabootle"
electric tape, show sheen, mane comb, hard and soft brush, 2 hoof picks, hoof black, makeup, hair spray, duck tape, mints, phone, cash, horse FAC, towels, saddle stick

For the show
Horse duh, saddle (make sure it is nice and clean), your bridle (use leather conditioner it makes the reigns a lot easier to use), saddle pad, bell boots, wraps, halter, lead, crop

Extras
Hay, trunks, mucking equipment, cd player (music relaxes horses), aspirin/tums, FAC, entertainment, chairs, show cloths, ribbon rack, and sodas 

Seems like a ton and it is. I have found that all of these greatly help in the show, also never take free food from anyone...in the world of showing no food is ever free, if it is, something is wrong with it. I've seen people lace grilled cheese with laxatives and hand them out...


----------

